# FIREFISH...



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

I just recently got a firefish and all my fish in the tank swarmed it! Now he is chilling under a piece of live rock in the tank. He is visible but doesn't come out to eat..Is he doomed? any ideas? I know they have "bolt holes" in the wild..


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

They are very shy fish its normal. the one I have never comes out. But when he does and I walk up to the tank hes gone.


----------



## Cazoz (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, he should eventually calm down and come out to eat.


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

Damn what a shame...At least I got em for free..


----------



## Bamboo_Kitten_Shark (Feb 24, 2007)

They are fairly shy, and from what i have read it seems like they like to stay in little wholes in rock and stuff alot, of course, alot of gobies can be like that.

What type of fish is it with?


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

Just got a wrasse and he booted the firefish out of his hole.hahahaha Now the wrasse has burrowed itself under the rock! I haven't seen him for 3 days.


----------

